# 05 x trail subframe question



## Atomicgtr (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey guys. New to the forums! I have a 2005 x trail with 225 000 km on it. Been a great car for me for the past year. Recently I had the subframe rot right through where the lower control arm attaches on the passenger side. I can’t find one anywhere online on this side of the world. (Canada) my x trail is standard transmission. Does anybody know if the subframe is different on the standard ones ? I’ve found a few at my local wreckers but they are all auto. Thanks !


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I just checked and they are the same.

You can double check here if you want

http://nissan4u.com/parts/

Good luck with the repair!


----------



## Atomicgtr (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks so much! That’s great news! Off to the wreckers tomorrow!


----------

